# Shooting right at longer distances



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

When you say "in and around" where are the "around" arrows hitting? Are they primarily hitting right?


----------



## reconstryker (May 26, 2014)

2 of the 3 are in the 10 ring. Seem to pull one right about 90% of the time. The pulled one is within an 1in of the others. I hope that clears the question up.


----------



## reconstryker (May 26, 2014)

Also I have a Matthews reezen had it since 2009. No issues just had it tuned by my local bow shop. I had this same problem about 3 years ago just not as bad. The last time it lasted for about 2 months and went away. My normals shooting range is out to 60yds. I have noticed that even when I am shooting good at 60yds I will shoot about an 1 in to the right. At 60 I usually have a 3 arrow group about the size of a baseball.


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

I would say check centershot. If you're spot on at, say, 10 yards but start missing right as you move back your rest is probably slightly right.


----------



## reconstryker (May 26, 2014)

OK I will take it to the bow shop tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

If you have the space and are confident in your shooting ability it's not hard to check at home. Hang/tape a string vertically on your target. Shoot at that string from about 10' away. Adjust your windage until your arrows split the string. Now start adding distance. If you notice the arrows are shooting further and further right as you move back, slightly move your rest to the left. Eventually you'll see your arrows hit in a vertical line as you move away from the target. Once you achieve that, adjust windage again and you're all set.


----------



## reconstryker (May 26, 2014)

I have plenty of space and until this last practice session I had the confidence so I will try it tomorrow. Thanks for the help. I will let you know how I make out tomorrow.


----------



## RangerGSD (May 4, 2014)

I'd take a look at the sticky in the General section titled "The Nuts & Bolts of Archery" One of the sections in it goes over modified french tuning. That is exactly what you're going to do. For me I like to set my windage when I'm about 3 yards away from the target then go to 20 yards and shoot a 3 arrow group, another 3 arrow group at 30 yards still using 20 yard pin (arrows will hit low, but you will see left/right deviation), then 40 yards with 30 yard pin. I'll usually keep going back to 60 yards over and over until all my groups are in a straight line down the target.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I bet you're torqueing the bow with your grip. I notice my groups hit left when I don't have a good grip. Especially when I get tired. Try shooting some bareshafts at 20 and see what you get.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

If all else fails give a focus grip a try. I cant shoot a mathews without one. They will help with you torqueing the bow


----------

